# Cherokee County



## brownhounds (Sep 14, 2010)

Moving at night.  Hopefully, things will change this weekend.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Too hot.


----------



## steveut79 (Sep 20, 2010)

seen a few right at dark


----------



## BACKOFFG (Oct 8, 2010)

What up around Canton deer start moving ? any big deer on deer cams?


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 12, 2010)

Not yet.


----------



## steveut79 (Oct 14, 2010)

starting to see the deer moveing in Ball Ground.  Had 2 bucks at 9:30m sat morning come in and seen alot of does the last week.  Also found a ton of Buck sign with fresh scrapes and rubbed trees.


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 18, 2010)

I got two does this weekend. Shot them both between 830 and 900. Ive got a couple pics of some decent bucks (two eights). Havent seen any in the daylight hours yet.


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 20, 2010)

Any more news from Cherokee?


----------



## grizzlyblake (Oct 21, 2010)

I shot a button buck (my first deer) Saturday morning and a neighbor killed two big bucks Monday evening out here near Waleska.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 21, 2010)

Will the full moon start an early rut?


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 22, 2010)

Any Cobb's Legion guys on here?  I've only hunted a couple of times, not seen anything.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jack is seeing deer at his house and there were a few killed on the WMA. Not talked to any CL members lately.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 26, 2010)

This weekend should be good.  Looks like a good cold front coming our way


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 26, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Ill be out there all weekend except for when trick or treatn with the young uns.


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone doing any good up here?


----------



## Disciple1st (Oct 29, 2010)

*Lots Of Activity Last Weekend...*

Saw 7-8 bucks total. The two dominant ones went at it pretty good for a bit. This weekend should be good, I will let you know tomorrow afternoon hopefully with some pics of bigun.

North Cherokee.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 1, 2010)

Went this past weekend.  Saw several different bucks.  No chasing yet.  I have not seen many does this year.


----------



## Disciple1st (Nov 1, 2010)

Got one Saterday picks are on 2010 bow kills. Saw four total, the buck I shot, another spike and mama with baby. 

North Cherokee


----------



## mjc1909 (Nov 2, 2010)

Any one seeing any signs of rut?


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 3, 2010)

No, but I think it is just around the corner.  I expect to see some little ones chasing this weekend.


----------



## dawglover73 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm on Cobb's, the Cherokee/Bartow line goes through our club.  This is either my 14th or 15th year there. I saw a bad pullback over the last couple of years.  This year I am seeing decent sign again.  The rain should help the plots come in, too.  I hunted some yesterday and put some doe pee on my boots.  I had a buck cross my entrance path and blow around a bit.  I could not see the wood, but it was not a large deer.  That entire pocket of land within miles of there has been clockwork most years.  Peaks around the 15th.  Obviously, some years are simply "off." But over the years I've grown to love the 15th and the days before/after.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Nov 3, 2010)

Went this morning, all i saw was a doe. But I did find new (as in since last weekend) and fresh sign. I am looking forward to Friday.


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Nov 5, 2010)

dawglover73 said:


> I'm on Cobb's, the Cherokee/Bartow line goes through our club.  This is either my 14th or 15th year there. I saw a bad pullback over the last couple of years.  This year I am seeing decent sign again.



I've seen a lot more sign and deer than the last couple of years, too. I've not hunted their in over a week though.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 7, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I got back in the woods at 4pm and the temperature was about 45F and dropping, and very windy. I decided to sneak across a hardwood bottom where two creeks come together and sit on the hill across the creek looking down at the bottom. I dozed off a bit and watched a lot of squirrel activity. 

At 6:15 I hear something crashing through the woods at my 2 o'clock about 100 yds away through the thick woods. I then see a big doe apparently spooked running wide open down the road which is across the creek from me running exactly perpendicular to my spot. When she gets to my 12 o'clock I made a bleat noise with my mouth to see if she would stop. For some reason that caused her to turn 45 degrees and keep sprinting right at me. I honestly thought I was going to get run over so I stood up and cocked the hammer on my Marlin all the way back just in case.  She jumped the creek and started up the hill right toward me. I shouldered the rifle and when she hit the point of being exactly broadside to me I squeezed of a shot through the iron sights, she ran about 15 yards more and face-planted right at the top of the ridge. The entire scene start to finish was probably about 10 seconds. She was only about 10 yards to my left when I shot.

I looked back and two dogs were running down the road, so I assume they were pushing her my way. I could barely see her but there was no movement. I forced myself to wait 15 minutes just in case and should have waited longer but it was starting to get dark. The blood trail looked like it was sprayed with a garden hose and the shot placement was absolutely perfect - right on the crease of the front shoulder, 1/3 of the way up. It was beautiful. This is exactly why I spend the summer shooting hundreds of rounds with that rifle in all sorts of positions and quick-shot/reaction shooting. That old 30-30 is like an extension of my body and the iron sights are like my own eyes. 

The doe was pretty big and heavy enough that I couldn't pick her up to load her on the four wheeler. I had to tie a rope around the back legs and basically use my body weight to pull her up onto the seat and then situate her back on the rack. 

I'm happy and now have two deer's worth of meat in the freezer, with good roasts and backstraps off of this one.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 7, 2010)

*11/6 2 bucks*

My brother and I hunt about a 15 acre track of land where we see good numbers of deer and have pics of several shooters.  Saturday morning we saw 3 bucks combined and shot 2...a young 8 with about 8 inch tines and an 11 pt.  Niether of these bucks show many signs of rut yet...no black tarsel glands and both were alone on foot.  So I still think the rut is closer to TDAY at least where I am at.  The cold front definately had the deer on their feet though.  Just some information for my fellow Cherokee Cty. Hunters


----------



## 44mags (Nov 7, 2010)

I was driving on 20 right at blufftion around 235pm and almost hit a 4 point chasing a doe.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 8, 2010)

The rut should be just around the corner.


----------



## mjc1909 (Nov 8, 2010)

I shot a nice six pointer sat morning in marble hill. No sign of rut.


----------



## steveut79 (Nov 8, 2010)

I also shot a spike in marble hill fri. morning with no sign of rut


----------



## mjc1909 (Nov 8, 2010)

steveut79 said:


> I also shot a spike in marble hill fri. morning with no sign of rut



Where about in marble hill?


----------



## Scoutman (Nov 8, 2010)

Saw 10 Sunday evening, Called 7pt to tree with grunt call,too small. Saw one other buck and the rest does. First bucks,I've seen this year.Should be heating up.


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 9, 2010)

went yesterday sat for 6 hours and rattled i must not have been makin the right noises didnt see a thing...


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

Its on shot an 8 point this morning chasin a doe gonna get good next week or so


----------



## mjc1909 (Nov 10, 2010)

HUNTERBOB said:


> Its on shot an 8 point this morning chasin a doe gonna get good next week or so



Where about are you hunting? I road through pine log wma this morning and a doe ran across the road in front of me followed by what looked to be an 8 pointer with nice mass.


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

Over in macedonia


----------



## NewHogGuy (Nov 11, 2010)

grizzlyblake said:


> I shot a button buck (my first deer) Saturday morning and a neighbor killed two big bucks Monday evening out here near Waleska.



Big Grats on your first!!!


----------



## Disciple1st (Nov 13, 2010)

Saw three dows this morning nothing chasing them, activity seems to have slowed down a bit.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 16, 2010)

Should be heating up I guess. The rut sure seems lae thias year.


----------



## mjc1909 (Nov 16, 2010)

I work close to downtown canton. For the last 3 years ive watchd a nice 8 chasing does  during rut. I hadnt seen him this year until now. For the last two days ive watched him chase does all aroud downtown. Its only at night and theres really no where to hunt. My work has a couple of wooded acres behind it which is pretty close to the last place i seen him. Im going to tryn get permission to bow hunt it. Maybe i can get him early morning or late evening! Any way this shows me rut is here.


----------



## Disciple1st (Nov 17, 2010)

*I agree I think its gonna be on this weekend....*









mjc1909 said:


> I work close to downtown canton. For the last 3 years ive watchd a nice 8 chasing does  during rut. I hadnt seen him this year until now. For the last two days ive watched him chase does all aroud downtown. Its only at night and theres really no where to hunt. My work has a couple of wooded acres behind it which is pretty close to the last place i seen him. Im going to tryn get permission to bow hunt it. Maybe i can get him early morning or late evening! Any way this shows me rut is here.


----------



## millersteve3838 (Nov 18, 2010)

steveut79 said:


> starting to see the deer moveing in Ball Ground.  Had 2 bucks at 9:30m sat morning come in and seen alot of does the last week.  Also found a ton of Buck sign with fresh scrapes and rubbed trees.



where u hunting at in ballground


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 18, 2010)

seen a monster chasing 3 does this morning killed a big 8 last friday with dark hocks and stunk


----------



## steveut79 (Nov 18, 2010)

Near jordan rd and pickens street


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 22, 2010)

Had some little bucks with black tarsal glands.  They also responded to the tinks.  I think it should be on like crazy this week and weekend.


----------



## Disciple1st (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep I found fresh scrapes over the weekend... My brother saw a huge 12 pointer coming home from work on Friday around 7:00am at the Fulton/Cherokee county line, having his way with a doe right there on the side of the road.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 22, 2010)

Shot a wide 8 pt Sunday Morning....no signs of rut on the deer.  By himself.  No black tarsal glands.  Didnt stink.  Nothing.  So I dunno but I havent seen any signs of rut where I hunt.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 22, 2010)

Shot a wide 8 pt Sunday Morning....no signs of rut on the deer.  By himself.  No black tarsal glands.  Didnt stink.  Nothing.  So I dunno but I havent seen any signs of rut where I hunt.


----------



## Disciple1st (Nov 23, 2010)

DO you hunt north or south cherokee?


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 25, 2010)

South Cherokee near fulton cty line.


----------



## hunterboy56 (Nov 26, 2010)

Anybody else hunting around Waleska/Salacoa?


----------



## garman (Nov 27, 2010)

Saw a nice 8 chasing a doe w/2 other bucks trailing in a subdivision off of Sixes rd. last night around 9:30.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 30, 2010)

I still have not seen many signs of the rut.  I have only seen one little buck with black tarsal glands.  And that is it.


----------



## Disciple1st (Dec 2, 2010)

They are and have been in my neck of the woods, but they have also turned nocturnal....


----------



## mjc1909 (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone hunting pine log the next couple days?


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw some chasig last Saturday morning.  I think the rut will just trickle around until the end of the season.


----------



## Disciple1st (Dec 10, 2010)

*Where they bigger bucks chasing or smaller ones?*

I think they have all left for the winter where I am, hope to see something tomorow? 



brownhounds said:


> I saw some chasig last Saturday morning.  I think the rut will just trickle around until the end of the season.


----------

